# Jumbo pb question



## Xcalibur (Jun 3, 2005)

I have found many 1lb size jars and several 5 oz. size. I notticed on ebay some1 had a 4.5 oz jumbo, looks like my 5 oz. Is it really a 4.5 oz? As i have never seen 1. Allso, i was wondering, how many different sayings are on the bottom of the 1lb jars? thanx.
                                                                                         Xcal.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 3, 2005)

X...there is indeed a 4 and 1/4 ounce Jumbo jar...it is the tapered style with large ribs....whereas the 5 and 1/2 ounce jar has thin ribs.
 I sold 2 on Ebay last month...1st ones I'd ever had/seen.

 I have no idea how many different sayings there are, do know there is a "error" jar where a word is mis-spelled.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

I dug a 7 ounce Jumbo today and darned if it doesn't seem smaller than the 4 1/4  oz. variety...says 7 oz though...[&:]


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanx whiskey. I was wondering about your reply. you used the terms, 5 1/2 oz and     
  4 1/4 oz. On my small jumbos, they have 5 oz, not 5 1/2...??   Is the 1/2 and 1/4 embossed on the jars? Im very curious as to why they would design such small amount differences between all the PBs..??  I dont know of any other products that have such small variances in size.  I have heard that Jumbo makes many different jars for products other than PB. I would really like to find some more info on all the products jumbo bottled. any more info would help.. thanx
 P.S.  AS a ending note:  I would like to say that this site is the best ive seen. not only in knowledge, but integrity as well. I have been on other sites that provide good knowledge, but the ppl are what i call ( garage diggers), only after the buck! Im proud to say that i found a site where $$$$ is not the main issue.. keep diggin guys, cause i will!  []  LEE.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

XCAL...
 I have no idea why such small variations of ounces. Below are the links to 2 ,I sold on Ebay...a  5 1/2 oz and a 4 1/4 oz....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6173413125

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6175178996


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

oops... forgot I had deleted some of the pics...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 12, 2005)

hey all came across this post an thought hey i got a few of those some were this pic is of a 3 1/2 oz net.  on the back it says packed by frank tea@spice co cincinnati. ohio. on the bottom 324 space 4 its got a few bad cracks nothing missing though but the lid thought it was cool so i kept it i gotta bigger one some were.so ideal on value.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 3, 2005)

hey all seems they liked jumbo peanut butter in the dump ive been diggen was wondring if some one could give me a worth on the 2 smaller jars 3 1/2 oz an the elephant one. thanks for any help yall can give bill.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey *dollarbill * - 
 Here's three eBay auctions that I set aside for you the other day of the elephant variations. They all had lids though.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/1900-s-Jumbo-Elephant-Peanut-Butter-Jar_W0QQitemZ7342733964QQcategoryZ63540QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CLEAR-GLASS-JUMBO-ELEPHANT-PEANUT-BUTTER-BANK_W0QQitemZ7176094023QQcategoryZ21104QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Figural-Jumbo-Peanut-Butter-Elephant-Jar-Lid-NR_W0QQitemZ7178371815QQcategoryZ21104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 3, 2005)

hey thanks alot meech i guess with out the lid about half the price uh. i saw were lids ran 100.00 to 150.00 wow like i said thanks  all yall are great bill


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

BILL...ya lucky rascal...Now go out and dig the green elephant. []
 Methinks there is also an Owl  jar with screw closure base, associated with Frank Tea & Spice Co...in addition to the Dove Brand products.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 4, 2005)

hey whiskeyman was looken for that green one today.  only come up with another 1lb but this is agood one with the thick line an the saying on the bottom it funny thought the seams on the jar an the ones at the top dont match . thanks for looken an for the replys all.bill


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 4, 2005)

heres a pic of the bottom. thanks yall bill


----------



## aqccorp (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there,
Are you going to keep the little Jumbo Peanut butter elephant or is it up for trade for federal reserve notes????....mac


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2007)

There is a rare green one on ebay right know under pephut-auctions. It is authentic. The seller is a good friend.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140127732456&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## aqccorp (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, the green ones must be pretty rare....they are pricey.....it would have to be a Christmas present to myself...


----------



## karis66 (Jun 24, 2007)

I looked in the red book 9.There are  listing# 1347 3 oz jars 4oz 4 1/2   ,5,  5 1/2  7 oz   and 9 o/z as well as many others...
 for a 3 oz jar it would sell for 100-125 ,without the lid it's value would 50-65 
 and the condition of the lid affect the value.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey X, There 9 different sayings on the bottom of the one pounders. I had them all at one time. There also many different sizes and styles of the Jumbo PB jars. Don't get fooled by the ruby red and cobalt versions of any of them. The elephant is the only Jumbo that came in clear and green. The rest were made in Mexico 10 or so years ago. Notice that the one pound bottle on the left has a light blue tint to it. I have never seen another like it.

 Hey Bill, what ya need to know about Jumbo PB? I still have a pretty fair collection of Frank Tea and Spice Co. items.





 Check out this link for more info....

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-63574/mpage-1/key-jumbo/tm.htm#63788


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 25, 2007)

Morning everyone, yesterday I dug a 10 1/2 oz. Jumbo Peanut Butter jar. Wanted to share some history behind it.
Jumbo was the world's first true celebrity elephant whose name became an eponym for thick-skinned peanut-eaters everywhere.  His owner, P.T. Barnum, promoted Jumbo as the largest elephant on earth, and circus-goers from every civilized nation came to pay homage to him.  At the peak of his popularity, Jumbo was run over by a freight train on Sept. 15, 1885. A lesser elephant would have been bulldozed into a pit and forgotten. Not Jumbo. His 1500+plus hide was stuffed and put on display at Tufts University. Generations of students embraced him as their own, he became the school's official mascot, and the teams are still called The Tufts Jumbos.  In 1975, a fire destroyed the highly combustible elephant. Jumbo's ashes were scraped into a Peter Pan Crunchy Peanut Butter jar. Jumbo's aura still lingers over Tufts. A small statue in his honor graces the Quad. And Tufts athletes who run the peanut butter jar before their games report good luck. 
 The Frank Tea & Spice Co. produced Jumbo Peanut Butter from 1930-1967.


----------

